# Somebody smack some sense into me!!!



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

:biggrin:

Why am I looking at my breeders website???? Why am I drooling over these freshy GSP puppies??! 

jessielitter

Somebody please restrain me and tell DH to take the checkbook away from me!!! These would be Remi's cousins. Jessie is his aunt. 

Squeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Northwoods10 said:


> :biggrin:
> 
> Why am I looking at my breeders website???? Why am I drooling over these freshy GSP puppies??!
> 
> ...


OHHHHH....

OMG male #5 is AMAZING!!!!! EEEEEK!!! AHAHAH, Im not helping am I?!?!LOL


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> OHHHHH....
> 
> OMG male #5 is AMAZING!!!!! EEEEEK!!! AHAHAH, Im not helping am I?!?!LOL


Ummm yeah, male #5....I fell in love with him too!!!  

No, not helping at all! :laugh:


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

Oh.............my gosh, those are some adorable puppies!! Well I was going to smack some sense into you until I clicked on that link :tongue: I guess all I can say though, is that I go through the exact same thing with Louis. It usually comes in phases, and I will obsess over Japanese spitz puppies for a month, and look at pedigrees to see how they are related to him and find upcoming litters. But eventually I manage to convince myself I'm not ready for another puppy just yet. I'm afraid I am only succeeding in postponing the inevitable. It's not a matter of 'if' but 'when' :biggrin:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Northwoods10 said:


> Ummm yeah, male #5....I fell in love with him too!!!
> 
> No, not helping at all! :laugh:


AHHAHAHA, Great minds and all I suppose!:biggrin: Im thinking its a good thing that I have put a personal limit of 3 dogs at the current house!:wink: I would SOOO be contacting your breeder other wise!!HAHAHA


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

I'M sorry i'm no help, i constantly look at weim puppies! I have two litters i'm interested in longhaired one and a shorthaired! I can'T help myself!!!

We could start a group "anonymous puppy buyers" or something like that! My parents kill me if bring home a second dog! But a girl would be so great! 

Sorry as i said i'm no help at all!! I'd say if you get the pup i'll get the weim pup hahahaha


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

bernadettelevis said:


> I'M sorry i'm no help, i constantly look at weim puppies! I have two litters i'm interested in longhaired one and a shorthaired! I can'T help myself!!!
> 
> We could start a group "anonymous puppy buyers" or something like that! My parents kill me if bring home a second dog! But a girl would be so great!
> 
> Sorry as i said i'm no help at all!! I'd say if you get the pup i'll get the weim pup hahahaha


HAHA, I know the feeling! Try being the one who takes care of the breeder's website!! :tongue: I hear EVERYTHING about breedings, puppies, adults being re-homed and local dogs who she knows of who also need homes!HAHAHA


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Soooo adorable! 

I'm not help, either, I have Miko's breeder's website bookmarked for easy access throughout the day.


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Cuteness!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

MissusMac said:


> Soooo adorable!
> 
> I'm not help, either, I have Miko's breeder's website bookmarked for easy access throughout the day.


OH me too! LOL 

At any given moment you may find me staring at my computer screen, completely love struck by her dogs!!!


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

I plead guilty on this one... here's where we are getting our puppy @ the end of July:Walnut Hill Kennels

Fritz is Zio's sire. Sam is Zio's half brother, sire of the pup we will be getting.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

GetOneGetOneGetOneGetOneGetOneGetOneCutiePiePuppyNow.......eace:


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I'm in the same boat, been looking at IG pups for awhile now. The feelings gotten worse since seeing bishopthesheltie adorable little baby. So far the SO has been keeping his head though


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

We have a limit of three also. So we have one tri, two blues and two sables. It is only three colors and my husband only keeps track of the different colors. Actually I could slip a tri in and it would take him a while to find out. LOL


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Liz said:


> We have a limit of three also. So we have one tri, two blues and two sables. It is only three colors and* my husband only keeps track of the different colors. Actually I could slip a tri in and it would take him a while to find out. LOL*



AHHAHA, I LOVE that!LOL Funny thing is I could have as many dogs as I want without husband questioning, however our living room only fits a loveseat and 2 chairs, so *I* limited my self to 3......while we are here at least!HAHAHAHHA


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

I can see why you are drooling over the puppies, they are so adorable!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Nope, I'm sorry... I can't help you. Only because you didn't help me with my collar addiction today when I asked, LOL :tongue:

Anyways - OMG <3 <3 I want a puppy SO bad. So stinkin' cute


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

SubMariner said:


> I plead guilty on this one... here's where we are getting our puppy @ the end of July:Walnut Hill Kennels
> 
> 
> Fritz is Zio's sire. Sam is Zio's half brother, sire of the pup we will be getting.


 Congrats! I Can't wait to see pictures of the new pup with Zio!! Are you getting male or female??



nikkiluvsu15 said:


> Nope, I'm sorry... I can't help you. Only because you didn't help me with my collar addiction today when I asked, LOL :tongue:
> 
> Anyways - OMG <3 <3 I want a puppy SO bad. So stinkin' cute


:laugh: LOL I should have known you'd be no help! Are you still set on a Vizsla Nikki?


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

]:< 

You are NOT helping me. I've been getting puppy fever for weeks!! I want a Kelpie or a Dutch Shepherd so badly gahhhh. And I really liked the female in Jessie's litter, she looks so stinking cute!


----------



## nikkiluvsu15 (Jun 9, 2010)

Northwoods10 said:


> :laugh: LOL I should have known you'd be no help! Are you still set on a Vizsla Nikki?


Yes! I wish I was able to get a puppy sooner rather than later... Logical thing is to wait until I'm out of college and got a steady job.  Man oh man, why do I have to be so logical all the time?! I still have to get my A.A.S and Bachelors.... not to mention finish my pre-recs and actually get accepted into the program! 

Not to mention there are puppy pictures on her website and OMG! So sitnkin' cute <3 I mean look at these puppies! (i.e. click here!). They aren't little puppies anymore, but the pictures are still cute to look at! LOL


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

OMG how do you choose just one???????????????????????????????????


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Can in no way afford (shouldn't have two currently as it is but Scout needed someone to help her out) and Lily would be mad at me to boot, but WANT anyway: Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Husky | Caldwell, ID | Arora


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

monkeys23 said:


> Can in no way afford (shouldn't have two currently as it is but Scout needed someone to help her out) and Lily would be mad at me to boot, but WANT anyway: Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Husky | Caldwell, ID | Arora


OH MY GOODNESS!!!! SOOOOOO cute!!


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

Northwoods10 said:


> Congrats! I Can't wait to see pictures of the new pup with Zio!! Are you getting male or female??


We are getting another male. :biggrin1:


----------



## monkeys23 (Dec 8, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> OH MY GOODNESS!!!! SOOOOOO cute!!


My guess is working BC/Sibe mix... how fun would that be!!!???!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

monkeys23 said:


> My guess is working BC/Sibe mix... how fun would that be!!!???!


That is what I was thinking as well! Needless to say SOOOOO cute!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Northwoods10 said:


> Ummm yeah, male #5....I fell in love with him too!!!
> 
> No, not helping at all! :laugh:


you actually came HERE? to be talked out of getting a puppy?

now.....THAT'S funny....my choice is #5, too


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

magicre said:


> you actually came HERE? to be talked out of getting a puppy?
> 
> now.....THAT'S funny....my choice is #5, too


Sounds to me like you HAVE to get #5!!!hahhaa


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Sounds to me like you HAVE to get #5!!!hahhaa


Don't tempt me!!! :wink: 

Our breeder already knows we're wanting another GSP...its just a matter of when!


----------

